# pictures of setups



## robhalex (Jul 22, 2008)

just wanted to see some of everyones set ups! please post


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Heres mine:
Its for my two mantids. The things are sticky-taped in atm (very carefully done) but will be glue in with the glue-fun later. I have 2 spiny flower mantids, hence the flowers not sticks, and i think ill put the female on the left... its prettier


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Cyriopagopus 'blue' Adult Female









Cyriopagopus 'blue' Adult Female









Cyriopagopus 'blue' Adult Female









Cyriopagopus 'blue' Adult Female









Scolopendra subspinipese china

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


























Heres the Scolopendra subspinipes china from above.. Its frikin huge!.. i have thought about rehoming it.. but equally i in no rush, haha


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Theraphosa apophysis


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice pictures does anyone have any Centipede setups they could post please ta.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

G.rosea








B.albopilosum








1cm Red rump sling got 2 both in same sorta set up








Will get pics of baby scorps and set ups when they get here.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Injection said:


> Nice pictures does anyone have any Centipede setups they could post please ta.


i have two enclosures with pedes in the psot, youl note the large... pede... in shot on one of them hehe


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

This is my Giant Millipede tank measuring 24" L x 24" H x 18" D - Glass Exo Terra









This is my Horned frog viv measuring 36" L x 15" H x 15" D









Emperor Scorpion tank measuring 18" L x 18" H x 18" D - Glass Exo Terra









Pink Toe Tarantula tank measuring 12" L x 18" H x 12" D - Glass Exo Terra









Curly Hair Tarantula tank measuring 12" L x 12" H x 12" D - Glass Exo Terra









Chile Flame Tarantula tank measuring 12" L x 12" H x 12" D - Glass Exo Terra









Goliath Birdeating Tarantula Tank measuring 24" L x 18" H x 18" D - Glass Exo Terra









African Praying Mantis Tank 7" L x 14" H x 7" D - Glass Custom Aquaria









Giant Asian Praying Mantis cages 9" Diameter x 13" Tall - Acrylic









My Violin Mantids are currently in tubs but will be moving to the same type of housing as my Asians next week.


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

cool where'd ya get them giant asian enclosure-things lol they look perfect!


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

nice set-ups C STRIKE :2thumb: howd you make the walls ???

is it expanding foam???



thanks mat


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

C_Strike said:


> i have two enclosures with pedes in the psot, youl note the large... pede... in shot on one of them hehe


Yeah silly me what size is that tank with the pede?


----------



## robhalex (Jul 22, 2008)

C STRIKE, i have to say im thoroughly impressed with those setups. dont suppose you could let me (and others) know how you did it? very keen to have something similiar.

what substrate are you using?

what size tank is it?

thanks


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

blackbat67 said:


> cool where'd ya get them giant asian enclosure-things lol they look perfect!



Here you go: Insect Cages I've got the 9" diameter ones.


----------



## robhalex (Jul 22, 2008)

also simon, how on earth did you make your stunning set ups? are you using real plants? 


i have to admit my tank isnt as big as the ones your using, its around 1ftx1ft, but will go into a bigger one soon. as soon as the current inhabitant moves out lol.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/112523-customising-your-enclosures-walkthrough.html


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

robhalex said:


> also simon, how on earth did you make your stunning set ups? are you using real plants?
> 
> 
> i have to admit my tank isnt as big as the ones your using, its around 1ftx1ft, but will go into a bigger one soon. as soon as the current inhabitant moves out lol.


I only use silk plants. I don't need to worry about feeding, lighting or pruning them and silk plants these days are very realistic. My OH's dad likes his plants and asked me about one of them in the frog viv and was surprised to find out it was silk.

As for how I make the set ups... it's just imagination pure and simple. If you're a bit lacking just google stuff like rain forests and forest floors, you'll soon pick up some great ideas and then it's just a case of trial and error, if something doesn't look right try again


----------



## robhalex (Jul 22, 2008)

C_Strike said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/112523-customising-your-enclosures-walkthrough.html


 
what do you do when you need to clean them out? do you have to remove the foam etc... first and start again?


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

robhalex said:


> what do you do when you need to clean them out? do you have to remove the foam etc... first and start again?


Clean them out?
what? 

:lol2:

In truth you dont need to. The poo gets absorbed into the surfaces and you simply clean the front glass.
As for discarded food items, you simply collect them out.
No need to do much else... even with my ol' L violicepes females, they crap LOAds, but always shoot away from their hide, it ends up on the front glass, lol

Have a try, post some pics, and see what you think:no1:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

*Brachypelma smithi set up*


----------



## robhalex (Jul 22, 2008)

thats a pretty sweet set up. my G. rosea wont use his hides  just stands ontop of them all the time


----------



## mat (Aug 16, 2008)

This is my first post. I have aquired a Mexicain red knee as a spiderling nd as it's grown. I have noticed that it has half of one leg missing. Will it be ok?


----------



## wbdigi.com (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice pictures does anyone have any Centipede setups they could post please ta.


----------



## mrC (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

What do you keep in it mrC?


----------



## mrC (Sep 6, 2008)

Curly haired T...it's my first effort and she seems to like it.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

What kind of lid is that you've got on there? I'll be converting a 3ft soon to house 3 T's and keeping an eye out for ideas on a lid.


----------



## mrC (Sep 6, 2008)

It's metal gauze,it sits on the glass shelves inside the tank.I was having problems with humidity being too high so i got some gauze and cut it too size, fits nicely and is too heavy for her to move BUT she does pop her legs through every now and then and gives me a wave..


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Cheers, that's another idea to add to the list


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

would be nice if this was stickied i think. Well i'll post my first try when i finally get my stuff delivered. Don't expect too much...:lol2:


----------



## leadly (Jul 22, 2008)

some ace set-ups!!!


----------



## mrC (Sep 6, 2008)

A tank i bought today at the recyling centre for 3 quid...getting another T tomorrow so it saved me a few quid.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

You're a lucky git to have a recycling centre like that.


----------



## mrC (Sep 6, 2008)

Dont you have one near you? they are fantastic for tanks and very cheap.I thought every council had to have some sort of tip/recyling centre by law?


The only problem is that the tanks either have no lids or lids that are badly damaged.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes we have one but they don't sell anything, it's just a drop off and I've never seen any tanks.


----------



## mrC (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh i see,the one we have has a little section that sells things like doors,bikes,tables and what ever they think is sellable.My neighbour gets all his golf clubs from there :lol2:.


----------



## robhalex (Jul 22, 2008)

this is my pink toes set up, its not very clear so ill get some better ones soon


----------



## robhalex (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## robhalex (Jul 22, 2008)

thats my chilli rose up there! newest addition! set up is pretty bare nd not very big!


----------



## jadeteacup (Jul 18, 2008)

wow.. some corking ideas here.. makes u wanna be more adventurous and naturalistic.. :no1:

i got some good ideas.. thnx guys

:2thumb:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be rehousing 3 of mine - Curly, Chile Flame and Pink Toe in the coming weeks as I'm no longer happy with my set ups (http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/167051-pictures-setups.html#post2239187). Got some cracking bits of cork bark that are going to really set them all off. I'm dividing up a 3ft x 15" wide x 18" tall aquarium.


----------



## robhalex (Jul 22, 2008)

i want to find somewhere that does cheap cork bark, my local place used to have a big basked with loads of small bits for free that you could help yourself to. but im looking for some larger thicker cork branches


----------



## jen1302 (May 10, 2007)

Some of my sling setups.

Jars back from left A.Versicolour & last right A.Avic
Front Jars 2 left Plesiophrictus sp. India & 4 right Ornithoctonus sp. Koh Samui


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

My first and currently only T's set-up. Adult GBB....










obviously before it was in there,lol.


----------



## jen1302 (May 10, 2007)

My some of my slings homes.


----------



## robhalex (Jul 22, 2008)

lol jen1302 u posted that twice


----------



## jen1302 (May 10, 2007)

Oops done the wrong pic should of been this.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Finished one of my new set ups tonight.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice looking unit Simon. As usual good interiors too. Whats going on with the top, is it 3 seperate lids?


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

A few of my basic ones. If you want to know whats in any specific tank, then please ask - its late and I cant be bothered to list them all, lol


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Up and coming viv:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

All of the above are T's or true spiders


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

The rest are scorps


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I had to add this last pic of me rehoming one of my deathstalkers; it was pretty scary.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Incubuss said:


>


What type of rock have you used?
Can you buy it in garden centres?


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks like marble.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> What type of rock have you used?
> Can you buy it in garden centres?


It's like slate, I got it from B&Q.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks  I've been looking for some rock that looks like that for a while!
I'd have to resort to searching the neighbours gardens when they're out to see if they have anything like it. :lol:


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> Thanks  I've been looking for some rock that looks like that for a while!
> I'd have to resort to searching the neighbours gardens when they're out to see if they have anything like it. :lol:


most garden centres should sell orck like that cause its just basic rockary stuff it should come in a few different types of stone as well.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Toeboe said:


> Nice looking unit Simon. As usual good interiors too. Whats going on with the top, is it 3 seperate lids?


Top is actually 2. I wanted to use things I already had rather than going and buying more. Unfortunately I didn't have enough of a length of MDF so I did one large lid that covers all 3 enclosures and then one small one on the end. that covers part of the last enclosure. I thought about 3 separate ones but that would have made it easer for the spiders to lift if they tried.


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

*My Stick Insect Setup.*

Hi All,
I have been keeping stick insects for just over 8 months now, I currently have 10 species (as seen in signature) and these are the tanks I keep them in.

This is a 4 foot fish tank that has been converted into 3 smaller vivariums with sliding doors on the front. The top section is where I put stick insects while I clean out their main tank, the centre section is insulated with polystirene and has a heat pad attached to the back for incubating my Ova in, the bottom section is where I keep all my junk (paper toweling, spray bottles, empty tubs, jars for water and various other bits and bobs).



This is my small Exo Terra Terrarium (w30xd30xh45) which is used to keep all my newly hatched nymphs till they are big enough to go into the main tank..



This is my medium sized Exo Terra Terrarium (w45xd45xh60) where I try and keep as many of my Sticks that are laying so that sorting out the Ova is a little easier.



This is my large Exo Terra Terrarium (w60xd45xh60)This is my main tank where I keep most of my species.



The small tank with the red lid is used for transporting my sticks (taking them to show and tells and also for taking home any stick I get in the post).

I may in the future be getting a Flexarium, but that is still undecided at the moment as I don't really know what other sticks I want to keep.


----------



## jadeteacup (Jul 18, 2008)

nice setups... :2thumb:

stick insects r just soo... unusual... dunno if id keep them.. but i think they r sweet.. altho prolly 2 delicate for my marauding mob of kids.. :whistling2:


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

jadeteacup said:


> nice setups... :2thumb:
> 
> stick insects r just soo... unusual... dunno if id keep them.. but i think they r sweet.. altho prolly 2 delicate for my marauding mob of kids.. :whistling2:


Species like 
*Eurycantha calcarata*









and 
*Trachyaretaon bruekneri*


are quite chunky species and can take a little bit more rough handling than some species.


----------



## robhalex (Jul 22, 2008)

jesus i had no idea Eurycantha calcarata where that big! infact i didnt realise that mantids actually got that big, i always imagined them to be fairly small.


----------



## robhalex (Jul 22, 2008)

bump up


----------



## marie2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

psycho billy, DO NOT OPEN, love it!! haha


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

*I am Mr Unimaginative.*

I feel so lazy and uncreative when i look at some of these set-ups. My T blondi has the only tank in my collection that even looks slightly decorated. All of my other terrestrials get a hide and a water dish. My arboreals also get a bit of cork bark to climb on but that's it.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

robhalex said:


> jesus i had no idea Eurycantha calcarata where that big! infact i didnt realise that mantids actually got that big, i always imagined them to be fairly small.


ya mean phasmids right? Tis a stick insect that there.


----------



## jadeteacup (Jul 18, 2008)

Taz Devil said:


> Species like
> *Eurycantha calcarata*
> 
> 
> ...


ok.. when i sed stick insects, i was talking bought the nice slim, delicate little babes that I seen, not those monsters.. :lol2:

i think my kids wud have heart attacks on seeeing those, lol.. def not what they'd have in mind... :whistling2:

that top one looks more like tree trunk insect than a mere stick.. :lol2:


----------



## robhalex (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## robhalex (Jul 22, 2008)




----------

